# MyMilkToof



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

I just discovered this and thought this little blog was the cutest thing. I just had to share it with you all. I can't help giggling and getting all ^______^ whenever I see the adorable pictures. Now I want some little tooth statues that look just like them for my bedroom.

MY MILK TOOF BLOG


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 14, 2009)

aww so cute!!


----------

